# Finding a reputable Toy Poodle breeder/mentor



## KathleenBillett (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi, my name is Kathleen and I'm interested in a reputably bred Toy Poodle in about 1-3 years. I’m mainly looking for a family companion with a good temperament but am interested in agility, obedience and I'm not sure about conformation as I helped occasionally show my Aunt’s Dalmatian growing up. However I know it’s a bit different with the grooming and I started watching video tutorials to learn. However is there a way to get hands on experience? I’m in Pennsylvania and what is the best way to find someone reputable?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome! I just spotted your post and am bumping it in hopes that another member has some ideas about how to connect with a toy breeder in the PA area. Kind wishes.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! 

Are you looking to be mentored in showing or grooming or both?


----------



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Join 

*Dog Breeding Mentors | Facebook*

While most are breeding mentors, it will be helpful to make a post, since everybody there is generally very knowlagable.

You can also join uncensored opinions of poodle breeders and ask the same mentorship questions


----------

